# Tirolesa



## louddrums (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm trying to settle an issue with a translation- Is "Tirolesa" the word for the sport "Zip Line" or "Zip Lining"? is there a difference between it's word usage in Portugal or Brazil? I'm having a devil of a time finding the right answer to make plans! 

One more: Is the sport popular in Portugal or only Brazil.

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've only ever come across one place in Portugal at Figuera de Foz, but the components are readily available here from most builders merchants, cable etc and the harness from sports shops like Decathlon and Sports Zone.


----------



## louddrums (Apr 25, 2012)

canoeman said:


> I've only ever come across one place in Portugal at Figuera de Foz, but the components are readily available here from most builders merchants, cable etc and the harness from sports shops like Decathlon and Sports Zone.


Thanks for replying 

So that is the correct word in Portuguese for "Zip Line" then?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems to be, but don't think it's popular as such


----------

